# Spiritual principles and the fall of man



## Cifrado (Sep 11, 2010)

To what extent-I wonder-are the principles of nature, and the relationship between God and his people synonymous? Has the fall limited our ability to see the precise relation of creation, to the attribution to God? When we get to heaven, and creation is restored, I wonder if there will there be a revelation revealing all possible methods of interpretation in regards to these principles? Just a thought... Care to expound?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 12, 2010)

Care to explain? Je ne comprends pas!


----------



## Cifrado (Sep 12, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> Care to explain? Je ne comprends pas!



Everything in creation is intended to show us a spiritual principle. Blind eyes are to show a blind heart. Marriage is to teach us of the everlasting covenant between God and His people. Mountains are like a display of Gods justice. So surely, when God created the universe, he had many millions of certain principles behind the natural world, since it is truly just a shadow of reality. I'm just thinking, what's the point of a restored creation if we have Christ in all His glory? So I took that a step further and am wondering if creation in heaven will be so glorious namely because it will give us a greater revelation of God by way of spiritual principles. So in a sense we have not only the reflection of God (which was distorted in the fall), but God himself. 

Or, to ask another related question: When Adam and Eve sinned, they were separated from God. The heavens declare the glory of God (Psalm 19:1), but many people don't see that as obvious because their mind is fallen and fallible. So since sin is the result of an unclear/vague revelation, I'm just wondering what the result will be when sin is completely destroyed, and we are reunited with our creator.


----------



## Cifrado (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe I'm just crazy?


----------

